# Playing with new 30D...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I got the Canon 30D a couple of months ago, and have finally started to use it to play with some aquatic shots. Enjoy and feel free to comment.

Proserpinaca palustris:









Some Blyxa japonica:









And some petite on some wood:









All were shot with a 100-300 zoom at the highest JPEG setting. The P. palustris and the Blyxa were cropped to what you see there. You can see a bunch of blurry shrimp in the Blyxa.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

nice shots there Bert..might have to look into a better camera myself.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Fantastic photos, they almost make it look like you've been taking pictures for a while! I can't even get quality shots like that. 

-John N.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Fantastic photos, they almost make it look like you've been taking pictures for a while!


Thanks. I have been taking them for a while - it's a part time business.


----------

